# Does anyone use a Gheenoe?



## vulcanizedplease

I've been on the boat search again I'm really liking the Gheenoe's, mainly the price tag! All I really fish is the Mosquito Lagoon so I don't need anything other than a boat that runs in super skinny water. Anyways, How are these boats? Can I just mount a motor right onto the back or is there more to it than that? Is a center console possible? How is fishing off of them? Are they pretty sturdy for 2 people to fish off of or is it really unsturdy? Is there anything else I'd need to know about these? Thanks


----------



## jhmorgan

i actually fished the lagoon twice in a gheenoe last year and although its not as nice as a flats boat, it will get the job done...and like you said the price tag is much easier to handle...the only draw backs are the fact that you are limited as far as where you can go besides the lagoon and its a lot harder to stand up and sight cast in them..but personally, when i move down here for good, ill prolyl get one


----------



## vulcanizedplease

Is there another cheaper priced skiff that would be good for the flats? I've tracked down a motor, and all I'm really looking for is something to pole out of, front or back, a center console isn't too necessary.


----------



## jhmorgan

my brother in law uses a Hells Bay Whipray...DEFINATELY not cheap...however, a lot of people in Virginia use Carolina Skiffs to fish shallower bodies and my B-I-L has some friends who do as well...definately a less expensive alternatvie that could be rigged as a very effective flats boat


----------



## vulcanizedplease

Yeah I was looking at some carolina skiffs, mainly the j14/16. Are those big enough to put a platform on?


----------



## jhmorgan

not sure on the exact sizes on those but i would guess any skiff thats at least 14' would be large enough to hold some sort of poling platform...if i were you id start lookin at certain used models of skiffs, find the lightest one with teh most shallow draft possible and one in your price range and then begin to look for aftemarket platforms...find out teh size requirements until you match one up with a boat that fits your criteria..also, i would personally not want any motor over 50 HP MAX if im fishin the lagoon primarily...we use a 25 HP...you may go a little slower when runnin the motor, but itll save you when its time to pole...the lighter, the shallower you can chase tailin reds into


----------



## Rockfish1

get the wide transom model and it'll do anything you want in the backwaters... you can set it up with a steering stick to operate from the center of the boat, and I'm sure others have added a steering wheel... I have a 15'er and really like it... I run an 8hp Johnson on mine with a 2 inch jack plate... once on plane I can run in about 10" of water...

try it you'll like it...


----------



## jhmorgan

no offense, but in my experiences fishing in Mosquito, 10' is not gonna cut it...he needs a boat that has as little draft as possible,,,the DLX series is probably goign to be his best bet..i know you can get those that draft around 4'...that is ideal for poling around the flats in Mosquito


----------



## vulcanizedplease

Just the regular J series, like the 14 and 16 have about 3-6" of draft. I might look at a basic model and just add my own motor and stuff. Will I need anything other than the motor? How about adding a livewell?


----------



## redneckfisherman

Looks like theres a poling platform on the 16' model... just pointing it out  just thought i would throw that out there... im sure you already knew but... sorry... im rambling... im done talking now


----------



## jhmorgan

none of the ones i saw on their website had a poling platform _already_ on it??


----------



## redneckfisherman

not for sale but on the home page it does. and theres one in atlanta for 1500 if your willing to drive to ga... heres a link http://atlanta.craigslist.org/boa/384961417.html


----------

